# make opening in load bearing wall?



## Carey7 (Jun 25, 2006)

I want to open up a wall a bit to creat a more open feeling between rooms. I'm attaching a link to pics of the wall. Now, I am pretty sure it's a load bearing wall, but my question is - can I still put the opening in it myself? Is the weight distributed by the two doorframes or will I need to reinforce it more? I'd like to be able to do this myself, but I don't want to screw up my house either.  Thanks for any input!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 
link to pictures

--Carey


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello Carey:
I would make the hole to work out on studs, maybe cutting out one stud in the middle. Then put in a double 2/6 in the cavity above to support the opening, then cripples on each side to bear the beam. The wall won't suddenly collapse when you cut out the center stud but possibly could sag and/or crack the drywall eventually. Thanks for the before pictures, I hope you take "after" pitures too.
Glenn


----------



## tooltime (Jun 27, 2006)

I would first check to see if the header spans all the way across. Its possible, but no way to know for sure until you test.
Otherwise, I would recommend using the header/cripplers as suggested.

To help avoid cracks in the ceiling, I would recommend some form of temporary support while you do your demo/ do rough in construction.

You could probably find some ceiling jacks or similar at a tool rental place, you could build your own, or something like these  adjustable basement posts  might work with some lumber top/bottom to protect/and support the ceiling. I have seen these types at Home Depot for around $45-50. Dont adjust it too high, as you will cause the cracking problems we are trying to avoid.


----------

